

How Twitter Is Killing the Blogosphere - mrjk
http://www.xconomy.com/seattle/2010/06/03/twitter-is-killing-the-blogosphere-and-more-insights-from-internet-marketing-whiz-neil-patel/

======
koeselitz
If "blogosphere" = "SEO spam."

